# Mops



## dogger99 (Jan 18, 2009)

MOPS.ca is offering us a shopping weekend! 

A 10% discount off everything!

The Shopping Day will start on April 5th and run through to April 8th.
Just submit your order during that time and enter the coupon code ECAS to claim the discount.


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

*Shopping Day*

This shopping day was arranged for the members of the East Coast Aquarium Society (ECAS) but if there is interest we can arrange one for the members of the GTAAquaria forums.

For those not familiar with our shopping days, we set up a discount coupon code for members of a particular forum or club entitling the members to 10% OFF most items on the site. A few items are excluded, where the manufacturers don't permit us to do this, but for the most part you can enjoy 10% OFF anything you purchase from us on the shopping day.

If you'd like to see us host a shopping day for the members of the gtaaquaria, post here to let us know. If there is sufficient interest we'll make it happen.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had a full MOPS shopping cart for weeks now and was hoping MOPS would offer free shipping at some point. JLAquatics does and I've got a cart there too. 10% off may be a good enough deal for me to pull the trigger. Count me in.


----------



## goby_dude (Sep 18, 2012)

Aww man, I just placed an order yesterday!


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got a list of stuff I want to get in cart already


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

All the sudden the price for all my items has jet up from yesterday...

0.5" flexible ball socket joint tubing was $5.07 now $5.31
black diamond carbon3.65l was $19.99 now $26.12...
even those plumping parts and hose clamps has more than 15% increase..

only the filter sock's price stay the same...


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

*Price Changes*

You have a keen eye...we recently updated our pricing model to catch up on some changes in currencies, etc. Most of it went as planned by a few items got a little out of whack...like the Black Diamond carbon which I have since adjusted. The plumbing parts that you referred to were part of a planned change...we had a ridiculously low mark up on those items under a dollar so we sorted those out while we were at it. Some of the items like the filter socks you mentioned are purchased in Canada so they weren't adjusted at all. If you see anything else that looks way off the mark please let me know and I'll have a look at it. Our intention here is to just catch up on some currency issues. Our basic pricing model is as it has always been -- one that we think is both fair and reasonable to both ourselves and our customers.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Any chance for a new promo soon? I'm looking at a 230+$ cart and 10% off would be really nice.


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

*Promo Codes*

There is a current promotion for those who attended the GTA Aquaria BBQ...you might want to chat one of those folks up....I don't have anything else planned for GTA Aquaria at the moment.


----------

